# Traeger Pro 22 or 34?



## gdwindowpane (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello all...

I've searched the forum but couldn't find a discussion about the 22 vs 34.  I can get a really good deal on the Traegers so I'm kind of locked in on them.  My question is should I go with the 34 or 22.  My buddy has a 22 and says it's plenty big enough for friends and family cookouts.  He says that he has cooked for groups of 20 and had no problem.  I kind of find that hard to believe.  Not that I will be having large gatherings frequently but I want to be able to if needed.  Typically I will be cooking only for two.  Does the 34 use more pellets than the 22 therefore making the 22 more efficient?

I'm thinking 34 but want to make sure that it won't be too big when only cooking for two.

Thanks for any advice you can give me.

Chris Weakland

Bradford County, PA


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 15, 2017)

gdwindowpane said:


> Hello all...
> 
> I've searched the forum but couldn't find a discussion about the 22 vs 34.  I can get a really good deal on the Traegers so I'm kind of locked in on them.  My question is should I go with the 34 or 22.  My buddy has a 22 and says it's plenty big enough for friends and family cookouts.  He says that he has cooked for groups of 20 and had no problem.  I kind of find that hard to believe.  Not that I will be having large gatherings frequently but I want to be able to if needed.  Typically I will be cooking only for two.  Does the 34 use more pellets than the 22 therefore making the 22 more efficient?
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen the Cabela pellet grill magnum ? It's price is in the area of the Treager 22 and has a window .. it's larger and burns hotter. Worth a check. 


http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE..._pJGkuMjNHVkvVyePfBoCfEgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


They all have a pellets per hour rate .. while smoking- low-med- high.. you just have to find out.. should be like in the  half pound per hour rate while smoking.


----------



## bregent (Sep 15, 2017)

>My buddy has a 22 and says it's plenty big enough for friends and family cookouts.  

>He says that he has cooked for groups of 20 and had no problem.

>I kind of find that hard to believe.

Depends on what you're cooking. If it's pork butt, you can easily fit enough to feed 20. If ribs, forget it. 

>Typically I will be cooking only for two.  Does the 34 use more pellets

>than the 22 therefore making the 22 more efficient?

Yes, the bigger the pit the more fuel it will burn. Lots of folks say get the biggest pit you can. I disagree. If most of the time you are cooking for 2, get a grill that size. If you occasionally cook for more, you can supplement with another grill.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 15, 2017)

If I could get one 25% bigger that had better features and cost the same or less? I would go with the bigger one. Sometimes you're paying for Brand name.. also customer service is a big point. That and warranty perhaps.

Your buying 20 pounds a year more of pellets is of no consequence. Your buying 100 pounds more may be a little bit of a factor.


----------

